
Ask HN: AngularDart vs Angular + Flutter vs NativeScript? - mpwala
Till now I&#x27;ve been dealing with the backend, so my knowledge of the frondend languages&#x2F;tools is limited. For my next project I want to code the frontend too (full stack?). I&#x27;ve been reading about Flutter, which seems promising for developing iOS and Android apps and maybe even desktop ones.<p>For Web, I thought AngularDart would be appropriate for code sharing between all apps. But by looking at their github, I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s in active development. On the other hand, Angular looks pretty good for web. But code sharing would be a problem with Flutter. But will be easier with NativeScript.<p>So, I&#x27;m not sure if I should focus on Dart ecosystem or JS&#x2F;TS ecosystem. Please, share your experience if you been through this process. Thank you!
======
gowthamb
I have had the same mindset as you. I got a project to create a website
including the backend. At that time I started learning Flutter and Flutter Web
also got released. But Flutter is easier to learn and faster to develop when
comparing to other frameworks like React Native and all. Since I am familiar
with Java and C# Dart was easy for me to learn. So I started to develop the
website in Flutter Web. I finished most of the things within two weeks
including the backend. But there is a problem in the performance when
scrolling. It's a known issue. Same happening when browsing the site in the
mobile browser. So I had to change the Framework from Flutter to Angular Dart.
I started learning Angular TS few years ago by watching Udemy tutorials. But
unfortunately I did not understand anything. But I learned Angular Dart myself
by looking at the Documentation. Now I am good with the Angular Dart. As you
have said in the post, code sharing will be a problem but only the code that
you could share is Business Logic. You have to re create the UI for each
Framework. It's not a big deal.

